# Quality of Education...



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

With the availability of resources found online, do you think the education given to our youth is enough for their future? I mean I have witness a lot of students getting (or rather copying) assignments and projects through the internet. With the availability of other distractions like gaming consoles, texting, parties and vices, will they still be focused to finish and gather up quality education? or is there a lack of effort from the educators?


----------



## aotedu (Feb 26, 2010)

dexternicholson said:


> With the availability of resources found online, do you think the education given to our youth is enough for their future? I mean I have witness a lot of students getting (or rather copying) assignments and projects through the internet. With the availability of other distractions like gaming consoles, texting, parties and vices, will they still be focused to finish and gather up quality education? or is there a lack of effort from the educators?


*sharing my thought*

well, i think the bottom line here is that the students future still lies on their own hands..if they succeeded on their education, it's because they we're responsible enough to handle their studies despite the present of numerous distractions around..


----------

